# Melt & Pour Melters With Spout



## wendyjoubert (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
I'm going to make larger batches of melt and pour soaps. Does anyone know of a few places that offer something to melt larger amounts of melt and pour soap base in? Something with a spout.
Thank you,
Wendy


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 19, 2018)

Wax melters are wonderful but very expensive. I have not seen this one before, but it looks interesting http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=232190242786

My daughter has 2 melters one holds 25 lbs of base and one 50 lbs and has the ability to set the temp. It depends if you are selling and how much you melt she was going over 2 pallets of m&p a year after a year or so of making product
https://www.waxmelters.com/PRIMO25-Eco-Melting-Tank-p/primo-25-wax-melter.htm


----------



## wendyjoubert (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks for replying and for the links. I've seen the first one before and passed on it. They actually make it themselves using a crock pot. The second one is too much money for me right now. I'm still open to more suggestions. If I could find a cheaper version of the second one or a smaller one that would be great. I've searched some, but gave up. Too much money. Hoping someone in the forum uses a melter of a small to medium size they could recommend that isn't too much money.

Here's the hand made melter: I might show it to my husband and see if it's something that would work, but I'm still open to more suggestions:
https://candletech.com/candle-making/tips-and-tricks/do-it-yourself-wax-melter/


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 20, 2018)

You can use a crock pot. I know my daughter would use one when she need a third m&p melted. Of course there is no spicket.

I am sure you have seen these, but incase you have not
http://www.candlesandsupplies.net/Candle-Making/Melters


----------

